# Here is the manual for the Canon EOS R3



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 4, 2021)

> Canon has released the manual for the upcoming Canon EOS R3, which is scheduled to begin shipping on November 26, 2021. This is a 1037 page masterpiece of a manual.
> Happy reading!
> The  PDF below is compressed and the images may not be the usual quality. Downloading directly from Canon will give you the full resolution.



Continue reading...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 4, 2021)

Some light evening reading, thanks!


----------



## john1970 (Nov 4, 2021)

Thank you!! I was wondering how long it was going to take!


----------



## perfpix (Nov 4, 2021)

Thank you! Note that when I downloaded the manual from your site, the photos and diagrams were very pixelated. I downloaded directly from Canon and the photos and diagrams looked fine.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Nov 4, 2021)

The only camera Canon released this year was the R3. No other mirrorless, DSLR, or even 1" compact camera.
The first year I remember with only a single new camera.


----------



## john1970 (Nov 4, 2021)

blackcoffee17 said:


> The only camera Canon released this year was the R3. No other mirrorless, DSLR, or even 1" compact camera.
> The first year I remember with only a single new camera.


With the supply chain issues I am not surprised. I hope that 2022 sees more releases of cameras and lenses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 4, 2021)

blackcoffee17 said:


> The only camera Canon released this year was the R3. No other mirrorless, DSLR, or even 1" compact camera.
> The first year I remember with only a single new camera.


As I'm sure you've noticed, there's a pandemic that has affected economies and productivity. But that aside, your post is completely irrelevant to the thread.


----------



## john1970 (Nov 4, 2021)

I have a dumb question that I need to ask:

Why on the R3 is the buffer depth the same regardless if one writes to the SD Card or CF Express cards at 30 fps with the electronic shutter? For the R5 at 12 fps mechanical shutter there was a significant difference between the two.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 5, 2021)

perfpix said:


> Thank you! Note that when I downloaded the manual from your site, the photos and diagrams were very pixelated. I downloaded directly from Canon and the photos and diagrams looked fine.


I should have posted a note that the viewer compresses the PDF for server purposes. Sorry about that.


----------



## Lando Lowndes (Nov 5, 2021)

Canon's Compatible Accessories information says the USB Power Adapter PD-E1 "Can only be used to charge battery packs. Cannot power the camera." But I'm pretty sure Gordon Laing's initial review said he was able to do a 6 hour video using a MacBook Pro USB charger.

Also, the official list of compatible Flash Units is shorter than I expected.
Edit: But the R3 Manual itself does say EL/EX series Speedlites can be used.


----------



## JamesG25 (Nov 5, 2021)

I see Jared Polin got a production unit from Canon a few days ago and now the manual has been published. I wonder if there is any chance of the R3 starting to ship before 26th November, which in US is Black Friday so seems a strange date to start shipping on.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 5, 2021)

Lando Lowndes said:


> Also, the official list of compatible Flash Units is shorter than I expected.


The list is only current flashes. Older/discontinued flashes are also compatible, as long as they’re EX (I don’t think the really old EZ flashes work on any digital models).


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Nov 5, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> As I'm sure you've noticed, there's a pandemic that has affected economies and productivity. But that aside, your post is completely irrelevant to the thread.



Thanks for your sarcastic answer. You must feel very clever.


----------



## takesome1 (Nov 5, 2021)

The R5 manual was only 931 pages.
At some point you have to stop reading and take a few pictures.


----------



## Finn (Nov 5, 2021)

john1970 said:


> Why on the R3 is the buffer depth the same regardless if one writes to the SD Card or CF Express cards at 30 fps with the electronic shutter? For the R5 at 12 fps mechanical shutter there was a significant difference between the two.



The camera buffer is fixed and is separate from the storage medium being written. Its depth does not change but the ability to clear it does depending on how fast the offloading is to the storage medium. The buffer will fill up faster with slow storage medium (SD) and clear faster with faster storage medium (CFX), and thus will appear to have a bigger "depth" with fast storage mediums.

It's probably a typo.


----------



## Tremotino (Nov 5, 2021)

neuroanatomist said:


> As I'm sure you've noticed, there's a pandemic that has affected economies and productivity. But that aside, your post is completely irrelevant to the thread.


Your post too...


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 5, 2021)

It appears that the R3 only supports V60 SD cards, but not V90, and doesn't allow movies with SD cards at the highest data rates. That needs to be fixed! The Canon C70 uses SD cards and supports V90.


----------



## HenryL (Nov 6, 2021)

Bob Howland said:


> It appears that the R3 only supports V60 SD cards, but not V90, and doesn't allow movies with SD cards at the highest data rates. That needs to be fixed! The Canon C70 uses SD cards and supports V90.


Are you referring to the chart on page 1021? I don't think that is saying V90 cards aren't supported, rather it says for those 4K options you need AT LEAST V60.


----------



## john1970 (Nov 6, 2021)

Finn said:


> The camera buffer is fixed and is separate from the storage medium being written. Its depth does not change but the ability to clear it does depending on how fast the offloading is to the storage medium. The buffer will fill up faster with slow storage medium (SD) and clear faster with faster storage medium (CFX), and thus will appear to have a bigger "depth" with fast storage mediums.
> 
> It's probably a typo.


Your reply was my understanding as well. I do hope that it is a typo. Will hopefully find out in a few more weeks.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 6, 2021)

You


HenryL said:


> Are you referring to the chart on page 1021? I don't think that is saying V90 cards aren't supported, rather it says for those 4K options you need AT LEAST V60.


You're right but it also says that high data rate video cannot be used with SD cards. The C70 not only supports V90 cards, it requires them at high data rates. The R3 may support V90 cards but their speed advantage is apparently lost. That's what upsets me.


----------



## john1970 (Nov 6, 2021)

Finn said:


> The camera buffer is fixed and is separate from the storage medium being written. Its depth does not change but the ability to clear it does depending on how fast the offloading is to the storage medium. The buffer will fill up faster with slow storage medium (SD) and clear faster with faster storage medium (CFX), and thus will appear to have a bigger "depth" with fast storage mediums.
> 
> It's probably a typo.


I hope it is a typo as well.


----------



## HenryL (Nov 6, 2021)

Bob Howland said:


> You
> 
> You're right but it also says that high data rate video cannot be used with SD cards. The C70 not only supports V90 cards, it requires them at high data rates. The R3 may support V90 cards but their speed advantage is apparently lost. That's what upsets me.


TLDR: I get what you mean now, thanks for clarifying, but that's an apples to oranges comparison. 

The C70 is not moving near the amount of data in it's highest modes as the R3 in it's RAW modes. Seems like the same limitations as the R5 when getting in to the RAW video options or high frame rate 4k. 

I don't do more than an occasional video clip, so maybe I'm reading the charts wrong, but this makes sense to me. The RAW data rates listed exceed or bump right up against the max sustained write speed of the ProGrade V90 SD cards (all but the lowest settings anyway). The highest rate for the C70 is 410Mbps/51.25MBps, much lower than R3 and well within even the V60 ProGrade cards. Hope I figured that all correctly...my maths is not strong


----------



## perplex1 (Nov 6, 2021)

Bob Howland said:


> You
> 
> You're right but it also says that high data rate video cannot be used with SD cards. The C70 not only supports V90 cards, it requires them at high data rates. The R3 may support V90 cards but their speed advantage is apparently lost. That's what upsets me.


the c70 doesn't do raw. if it did, it would have the same disclaimer


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 6, 2021)

HenryL said:


> TLDR: I get what you mean now, thanks for clarifying, but that's an apples to oranges comparison.
> 
> The C70 is not moving near the amount of data in it's highest modes as the R3 in it's RAW modes. Seems like the same limitations as the R5 when getting in to the RAW video options or high frame rate 4k.
> 
> I don't do more than an occasional video clip, so maybe I'm reading the charts wrong, but this makes sense to me. The RAW data rates listed exceed or bump right up against the max sustained write speed of the ProGrade V90 SD cards (all but the lowest settings anyway). The highest rate for the C70 is 410Mbps/51.25MBps, much lower than R3 and well within even the V60 ProGrade cards. Hope I figured that all correctly...my maths is not strong


The R5 has the same limitation. Since I don't own an R5, I'd never encountered it before. Sorry folks.


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 6, 2021)

perplex1 said:


> the c70 doesn't do raw. if it did, it would have the same disclaimer


The C70 also has a much lower resolution sensor than the R3 and especially the R5.


----------



## John Wilde (Nov 6, 2021)

If you can't afford the camera, you can still read the book.


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 7, 2021)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Thanks for your sarcastic answer. You must feel very clever.


I thought your post was interesting. The R3 being the only camera released in 2021 Seems actually quite surprising regardless of the supply chain / pandemic situation.


----------



## fox40phil (Nov 7, 2021)

Are there some raw files to play with ?!


----------



## perplex1 (Nov 8, 2021)

Bob Howland said:


> The C70 also has a much lower resolution sensor than the R3 and especially the R5.


what are you trying to point out there?


----------



## Pixel (Nov 8, 2021)

So I can't find anything about compatibility with EF lenses. Does the R3 not throttle H+ speed with older lenses a la the R5/6?


----------



## Bob Howland (Nov 8, 2021)

perplex1 said:


> what are you trying to point out there?


Nothing of importance. Unlike a still image, the possible video resolutions are known. In the case of the C70, the maximum is 4096 x 2160, so that's the effective resolution of the sensor, 8.85MP. The data processing and storage requirements are probably a lot easier than constructing a 4096 X 2160 video from a 45MP sensor.


----------



## Lando Lowndes (Nov 9, 2021)

Pixel said:


> So I can't find anything about compatibility with EF lenses. Does the R3 not throttle H+ speed with older lenses a la the R5/6?


There is lots of information on lens compatibility in the Supplemental Information part of the Canon website:
https://cam.start.canon/en/H001/index.html


----------



## Pixel (Nov 10, 2021)

Lando Lowndes said:


> There is lots of information on lens compatibility in the Supplemental Information part of the Canon website:
> https://cam.start.canon/en/H001/index.html


Perfect! Thx.


----------



## john1970 (Nov 22, 2021)

*Memory card test in Canon EOS R3*

I agree that this is not the most scientific test, but it appears that using solid CF Express cards in the R3 provides a buffer of around 314 shots at 30 fps. Appears that the SD can shoot ~228 photos, but it takes a lot longer to clear the buffer as one would expect. 

Canon EOS R3 Memory Card Test

For me I will plan to write RAW files to the CFE slot and JPG/HEIF to SD.


----------



## kaihp (Nov 22, 2021)

john1970 said:


> *Memory card test in Canon EOS R3*
> 
> I agree that this is not the most scientific test, but it appears that using solid CF Express cards in the R3 provides a buffer of around 314 shots at 30 fps. Appears that the SD can shoot ~228 photos, but it takes a lot longer to clear the buffer as one would expect.
> 
> ...



It was interesting to see that the buffer depth seemed independent of the speed of the CFe camera. I got a pair of Sony Tough G 128GB cards waiting for that elusive R3, so that's what I'll use.

I plan to shoot RAW (only) to the CFe card. I'm not a pro, so losing images are not on my horizon of concern. In my years of shooting digital, I can't recall losing images due to card failure. To human failure, yes. (but I was able to recover most/all images with the RescuePro SW).


----------



## john1970 (Nov 22, 2021)

kaihp said:


> It was interesting to see that the buffer depth seemed independent of the speed of the CFe camera. I got a pair of Sony Tough G 128GB cards waiting for that elusive R3, so that's what I'll use.
> 
> I plan to shoot RAW (only) to the CFe card. I'm not a pro, so losing images are not on my horizon of concern. In my years of shooting digital, I can't recall losing images due to card failure. To human failure, yes. (but I was able to recover most/all images with the RescuePro SW).


I have never lost an image due to card failure either. I typically upload pictures to my SSD at the end of the day and then to two Sandisk Extreme SSD drives (for dual backups). Once images are transferred I reinsert the card into the camera and perform a low level format of the card.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 22, 2021)

john1970 said:


> *Memory card test in Canon EOS R3*


Thanks for posting! 



john1970 said:


> I have never lost an image due to card failure either. I typically upload pictures to my SSD at the end of the day and then to two Sandisk Extreme SSD drives (for dual backups). Once images are transferred I reinsert the card into the camera and perform a low level format of the card.


I also have never had a card fail, but Murphy's law says it'll be the images of the flying pig that are lost to a card failure and I've always been more comfortable shooting to two cards, which in the case of my 1D X is RAW to both of them. 

Given my shooting style (short bursts, I almost never just mash the shutter and keep it there), I suspect I'll be able to write RAW to both CFe and SD (UHS II) without that slowing me down. I bought sets of 64 GB cards (two each), I can't imagine shooting 3000 RAW images in a day which is about what one 64 GB card will hold, even at 30 fps bursts, and if I do I'll have spare cards. 

I'm also a firm believer in a backup strategy. The main reason I keep a pair of cards for each slot is that I transfer them to my MB Pro at the end of the day but leave them on the card, until it goes back in. So if I'm shooting on the 'A' cards today, I'll transfer the images then swap in the 'B' cards and format them. Once I shoot with the 'B' cards, I'll put the 'A' cards back in and format them. 

My Mac (along with the other 4 Macs in the house) are backed up hourly with Time Machine to my NAS (2 x 10 TB in RAID 1), and I also keep backups on a pair of external HDDs (5 TB each), also an 'A' and a 'B' that I alternate weekly to store one in my desk at work as an offsite backup.


----------

